# TdF, who is getting ready?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is coming up pretty soooon... :whistlin:

Who is busy washing/dyeing/combing/carding/buying stuff for the big spinning event?

What are you going to do/make "every" day for for the duration?

Is there going to be a 'theme' this year? Or did I miss that discussion?


My prepped fibers are starting to stack up around me some. :teehee:
Getting excited! xoxo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a 55 gal drum full of rain water from the last storm. I just put in a huge black fleece that is a Corri x Romney. Im also spinning the yarn for my FIL's sweater. It will need to be dyed and knit. I would love to have it finished by Thanksgiving, sadly I doubt it.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Is there a theme?!? I was just planning on SOMETHING every day, plus some tougher new stuff on the..tougher stuff days.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I was just sitting here thinking about that. I need to get some washing done.
One of my Shetland fleeces I set to soak (and didn't get back to forever) and so I put it in the washer to spin it out. I have done this lots of times. But it is all felted like crazy. :nono: :nono: I'm sorta irritated about it. I may just get out all that alpaca I have and start carding. One needs washing for sure. don't know what the deal was but when we started shearing one of the girls she just peed everywhere and it got all over her fiber.  

Wonder if I can spin enough alpaca for a sweater?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I did buy some superwash rovings. 
Okay, a couple pounds of bulk sock blend roving. :teehee:
I know for myself that I need to do something besides only spinning during the tour.

This way I can crank socks or handknit them, along with spinning the yarn.
I still have one more dye day planned for this next week too.

Today I made 4oz of rolags.
They are Celia/Cleo's daughter/silver alpaca. <swoon>
I am going to practice my longdraw and maybe come up with a super soft (no maybe about it, actually) confection.
My fingers are twitchy to go for it already.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm working on gathering up my fibers, I'm ready to start! I am debating whether I want to work on knitting my Barn Raising Quilt or do something that will be contained during the timeframe (so I can say, see, these are the socks I knit during the Tour de Fleece 2013!). It does sound like a good excuse to start on a different project, and get a break from knitting those darned blocks.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to finish my blanket. I have a head start (1/5 done) so I should be able to spin and crochet a twin sized bed blanket right? :heh:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

The kids are coming next week with the baby so I am forced to organize my yarn and projects because I will not be able to get into my craft closet in the spare room while they are here.
Talk about killing two birds with one stone 
I had DH take all my plastic bins off the shelf and they are lined up waiting for me. Now I just have to collect all the yarn, hooks, needles and patterns from various places and get it done. (which is why of course I am on the computer) LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I need to fix my wheel. I may pay someone to do it for me. I've also found some fleece from last fall that needs to be washed (has already be presoaked), and more that needs to be combed. I'm quilting right now, getting ready for a craft fair, and we recently bought a house that needs work.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

im ready and i have to admit i have all ready started yarn bombing a antiquitie wood potty chair , i am a 1/3 done and i have to get it done by July 23 becas i plan on entering it at a county fair in the art sculpture .


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, WIHH. I was thinking this was mainly a spinner's activity so I was just going to cheer from the sidelines. 

So we just have to do something fibery during the TDF? Do we have to watch the actual TDF on tv? :teehee: 

I'd like to try to knit every single day to get my scarf done, and possibly get another project done for the fair. OR maybe I'll finish up my hibernating never-going-to-finish first sweater.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

pyrobear said:


> im ready and i have to admit i have all ready started yarn bombing a antiquitie wood potty chair , i am a 1/3 done and i have to get it done by July 23 becas i plan on entering it at a county fair in the art sculpture .


Pictures Please!!!:happy:


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

not the best pictures but hears a link 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/pyrobear/yarn-bomb-chair
and i have to add more pictures this week


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyro, that's awesome!
I'd love to do something like that to my Mom's old rocker....must look into it.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been a good girl for the most part, holding off on using my fleece until the start. But today I got in a fiber order and it had a sample in it. Since I have been reading up my spinning books and watching videos, I decided to take the new Golding spindle (that I got for my birthday last year and never actually used :gaptooth for a test drive and used the sample fiber. After my last attempt with the big, heavy Lacis spindle I wasn't too impressed, and had put off trying spindle spinning. My word, I have to say, using the right spindle makes such a difference. This one is lighter weight and a top whorl, and I was able to make decent-ish looking yarn on the first attempt. It spins like a dream and I wasn't fighting it the whole time. :teehee: Can't wait for the official start!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sometimes the fiber just begs to be spun. You really cannot argue with it. :teehee:

I am going to take my wheel to faire this weekend, so I will likely nip some of my fiber I had prepped for the tour to take w/ me.
These 2 events are back-t-back every year. I will need to plan better for next year.

The Queen has decreed that I will bring my hand carders and mini-combs too.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a king sized comforter bag stuffed full of yarn I've purchased for projects undone.. I didn't realize there was that much until I put it all in one place. It weighs over 20 lbs!! (Yes..I did weigh it. I was curious.) Plus when I actually gathered all my hooks, I realize I pretty much have every size covered.

I ought to be all set for TDF!!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I am... I just bought two more spindolyn shafts and Cady May's new traveler base and floor extension. I can't help it, I love my Linny lots and lots. (She has a video of a wrist distaff that is so cool- but I don't think she is selling them yet.) 

I plan to do a lot of playing with fibers to see what kind of blend I might like and to see what kind of art yarns I can make. I got all kind of sparkly stuff and mohair, and silk and bamboo....and I cleaned my office which is where I spin. I might do a video too. That would be a challenge for me...I don't know if I remember how anymore.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Taylor R. said:


> I have a king sized comforter bag stuffed full of yarn I've purchased for projects undone.. I didn't realize there was that much until I put it all in one place. It weighs over 20 lbs!! (Yes..I did weigh it. I was curious.) Plus when I actually gathered all my hooks, I realize I pretty much have every size covered.
> 
> I ought to be all set for TDF!!


You don't have every size  I think I have enough of every size crochet hook to teach a class  
Now really, what do I need with 3 "J" hooks I ask you? I also do not know why I have so many different steel hooks as I really only like to use 2 sizes.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I work with 100% cotton a lot because of my son's sensory issues, so I have 4 H's (well, 3 that are straight, my husband often uses one of them to secure the dog crate because it 'fits just perfectly'). The smallest hook I'd ever worked with up until about a month ago was an E, so I had to collect all the small sizes!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Sooo much better than my last effort, but still a long way to go  I was actually pretty surprised how much that small little bit of fleece made. Funny how just a few things gleaned from watching the videos and reading the books made it so much easier. Maybe next time I should read up more before starting.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Lythrum that looks great !! I have yet to try using a spindle ......

WIHH, wheres the showoff pics of that flyer ?!? What an awesome man you have there !!

I have some superwash I have never tried to spin .... then a big ol bag of wool that I need to learn to comb with !! I have kids and grands coming for a week in July ..... but I will still make time for spinning !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum Golding makes a great spindle and having a good spindle makes a huge amount of difference. His spindles spin forever so you actually have time to relax and work on your drafting. Your yarn looks really nice. Keep practicing, the more you practice the better you will get.

Agree with Miz Mary, where are the show off pictures?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a lot planned for the TdF - will be working on the spinning different fleece breeds for the Master Spinning program, and will be working on that.

I have the Art Yarn DVD that I want to watch and try a few art yarns. And, I got some tencel yarn that I want to use to weave too. So lots of different kinds of fiber lovin' for me!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

For Tour de Fleece, I hope to get my new wheel going and spin a lot on that! (I finally get it in my hot little hands tomorrow!) Since it likely has a higher spin ratio than my Traveler, I hope to finally do sock yarn. I have some handpainted Polwarth I think will work well.  

Actually, I hope to get my new wheel going tomorrow night. But the leather bit on the treadle is broken, so I'll need to fix it. Luckily, I do have a LOT of leather around here. I think I'll nab a scrap of the really nice thick stuff DH used for the soles of his Viking shoes.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'll be joining in the TDF, but mostly with my Ami's! I already have 3 bags of "body parts" that need to be put together. That will be 1 goal. Then I have some fiber I want to comb and spin. That will be goal 2. Then finish off TDF with some spiral scarf knitting (which takes me FOREVER).  I can't wait!

Just be patient with me, my main PC crashed, so photos will likely come in bursts.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Question..............I am limited on photo uploading because of my internet connection, but are the photos of work in progress or only completed work?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think the Golding spindles are a work of art, functional and beautiful. I am going to buy one for one of my friends for Christmas so she gets sucked into spinning too  

And post pictures of whatever stage you want to, I always like seeing them!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fransean post whatever and whenever you are able.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oookkay..is there a link somewhere for our HT team?? I thought I remembered that there was...but I can't find it.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

On Ravelry...I think?? No really, Ravelry link was what I was looking for.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I bought a GORGEOUS light grey Coopworth fleece at the Iowa Fiber festival a couple weeks ago. Normally, I would have sent this out to be processed. But, this time I'm going to do the whole fleece myself. Just got a drum carder and DH made me a picker this year....time to get those babies broke in and warmed up! I'd like to spin enough to make a nice vest or sweater...


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I spent the night taking pictures of and organizing my stash on Ravelry. I'm also getting together all of my projects that I am taking on my upcoming trip. I'm ready to get started!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Over the weekend I managed to get 2 fleeces (fleece?) washed! One very soft and pretty black angora, and one nice brownish shetland. I have lots more to skirt and wash, but I ran out of time. I'm getting this spinning itch!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im joining in too. :sing::bandwagon: Ive got 3pds of raw wool. Ive got 2 fleeces. Im getting ready to order some rovings from knitpicks for a pattern I want to make too.

I kinda let my spinning go by the way side & I would enjoy getting back into it. I want to focus on my Kromski Prelude as Im having some problems with it. Maybe in working on it daily I can figure the wheel/settings out. If not, Im going to sell it & get me a hitchhiker.

I also want to start working with my BumbleBee again too. Its a good little wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I want to spin a kilogram of wool during the Tour. 

Today, I carded up 300 grams of FrazzleBatts to get me started - I am silmultaneously reducing the fibre stash (found more rovings that I need to dye ...) and testing the new layout in my studio (with the Batt Bar all organized) so ... 700 grams of batts still to card!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Well it looks like i will be spinning all so.
I have been invited to go to the 150th Gettysburg Reenactment July 4,5,6,7 .
So i will be off line then but ill take lots of pictures and report back on the 8th. 
I'll be spinning on my drop spindle and work on knitting a KAL shawl .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pyrobear that will be fantastic fun I bet. Take lots and lots of pictures. Make sure there is at least one of you too


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive got to go through my stash & get organized too. Probably tonight. Ive got my sleeping hours backwards. Sleeping most the day & up all night. Its getting hot during the days so that does tend to work out better.

Knitpicks is having a sale on its Full Circle roving. Ive always wanted to make a sweater out of all these colors combined. Im thinking horizontal strips.

Im hoping to get 2 sweaters actually. So I ordered 1 of each, + 7 of the grey for the 2nd project.









I took apart some worsted last night. If I spin it right, I might actually be able to get the 2. It will be interesting to see if that happens :hysterical:
My Preludes strong point is fine singles. I can ply on my Bumble Bee!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I pulled my fleece out of the stinky vat this evening. I used rubber gloves and a stick to help me. This is a 55 gal drum, so big and deep. There are a few squigglies in there but I don't think they will hurt anything. I put the fleece into a clean tub and filled it with clean water from the hose. I think I will need to wash it before I set it out in the sun to dry. I put a Shetland fleece into the mesh bag I just got and put that into the vat. Ill head to the hardware store to get some screening to put over the top of the drum.

The first fleece will probably be ready to spin next week.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I re watched my video , and am about to comb some corredale and get it prepped to spin ! My first time combing !!! 
MUST a Diz be concave ??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope! I use an old spice shaker top or a big button. Like WIHH, I'm in search for the perfect diz for me. I see it in my mind but I have found it to purchase yet.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Today is the DAY!!!! I am taking my crochet with me to my in-laws 3 hours away where I'll get to meet my brand new nephew.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I think I'll start off by taking a photo of all the "body parts" I'll be putting together this week.  That should be a really interesting photo!!


----------

